# just a military question



## MCpl ??????? (24 Feb 2005)

does the military have health insurance?
im still just a cadet planning my future


----------



## sgt_mandal (24 Feb 2005)

#1, did you do a search?
#2, as I have learned, never call yourself "just a cadet".............


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Feb 2005)

i am pretty sure that the reserves and the reg force both offer health insurance.

the reg force offers more though.



			
				FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> #2, as I have learned, never call yourself "just a cadet".............



i agree never call yourself just a cadet.


----------



## Inch (24 Feb 2005)

In my time on army.ca I don't recall coming across this subject, or at least not asked as directly as this. 

In the Regular force, you are no longer on a provincial health plan. When I joined, my Ontario Health card was taken away. The only health card I have now is the Blue Cross card that the CF issued me. For drugs and the like, you will get all that you require upon reporting to the MIR, they decide what you need and they give it to you on the spot. Anything else that you may require will also be provided for you, ie dental checkups, cleanings, surgery, etc.

The Reserves are a little different, they're still covered under their provincial health care. I'm not sure how it works for Class B or C or for deployments. I can't offer a lot of details on how the Reserve system works since it's been quite a while since I was there.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (25 Feb 2005)

i didnt mean any offence i ment i was in cadets still


----------



## Ralph Wigum (25 Feb 2005)

I am currently in the reserves and if you are on class B or C you will get medical benefits but it all depends on the length of your contract as well i believe if u are on contract for more than 100 days or so you will get medical benefits.....correct me if I am wrong but I believe that is what the benefits that you get.


----------



## Love793 (26 Feb 2005)

Ralph Wigum said:
			
		

> I am currently in the reserves and if you are on class B or C you will get medical benefits but it all depends on the length of your contract as well i believe if u are on contract for more than 100 days or so you will get medical benefits.....correct me if I am wrong but I believe that is what the benefits that you get.



180 days or more, you're covered under the blue cross coverage.


----------

